
Show HN: Portfolio Analytics for Individual Investors - arthurducker
https://useilluminate.com/
======
arthurducker
Hi friends,

If you do any personal investing with an online broker (e.g. Fidelity, Charles
Schwab), hopefully this is of use to you!

I've struggled for years to find a good way to answer even simple questions
about my (small!) investment portfolio. Am I outperforming the S&P? What is my
portfolio IRR after factoring in dividends, fees, etc.? Fidelity shows me
stats like my historical overall balance, but that's not even telling of
portfolio performance since I might be adding/removing capital over time.

Since I couldn't find a good solution, I built a tool specifically for
retail/individual investors. Here it is!
[https://useilluminate.com/](https://useilluminate.com/) We just launched our
private beta so if this sounds of interest I'd love for you to check it out
and to get your feedback on what we can improve.

Cheers,

Arthur

